

If The Internet Explorer 9 Commercial Was Honest - nightbrawler
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/05/if-the-internet-explorer-9-commercial-was-honest/

======
Zirro
What has Internet Explorer on Mac, which was discontinued in 2003, to do with
Internet Explorer 9? Or for that matter, the Office paper clip? Or a site that
won't load?

It makes no sense to me. I am certain that IE9 has many flaws when compared to
it's competitors, but this video doesn't show any of them.

------
lmm
For me IE is and has pretty much always been much, much faster than firefox.
Like it or not, almost all websites will work with it. It's not as extensible
as the alternatives, but if you use multiple computers or just don't care
about extensions it can make a very good browser. It's time to stop the
childish hate.

~~~
coopaq
" but if you use multiple computers"

If you use multiple Windows computers!

There aren't too many of those at my house. The IE debate ends at a single
vendor's operating system. All other browsers run almost on any platform they
are allowed.

~~~
lmm
If you use enough computers that maintaining a set of extensions is too much
hassle, IE becomes a good browser for those computers on which it runs,
whether or not that's all of them.

(Yes, I know about chrome extension sync, I find it's only useful if all of
those computers are your own)

------
lhnz
How is this Hacker News material?

------
bluetidepro
This cracked me up, in general, but I didn't get the reference to him using IE
on Mac or why he was using IE on a Mac? It kind of ruins the joke since IE9
isn't even on Mac? ...am I missing something?

~~~
cleverjake
the point is that ie9 is just as good/bad as a IE 5.5 on mac.

~~~
bluetidepro
I guess that makes sense, but it seems like they put to much emphasis on that
(somewhat bad) joke/reference... Haha

------
jack-r-abbit
Lame. I know it has some flaws but IE9 is probably the best IE they've made
for a long time. I don't use it much except for testing sites to make sure
they work. I really don't have to do any IE9 specific tweaks like with 7. I've
not had any video buffering issues specific to IE either. Generally that has
to do with the source.

------
ayi
this is just pure childish behaviour. this "honest" version is not "honest"

------
mehulkar
I'm not a fan of IE, but I didn't expect it to be targeted on TC like this.

------
Toshio
Original submission didn't get any love:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4616233>

